# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Sustanon 7-week cycle before/after

## acidking

I initially planned a 10-week cycle but I was forced to cut short to 7-weeks.

This is my first cycle ever. I previously trained natural for three years and on a strict diet, but went on a binge and was out of gym for 1 year, upto the before pic  :Smilie:  So I hit the gym 1 month clean before starting the 7-week cycle, so the before was about 3 months ago.

age 28
Height 5'7
Weight before 68kg, after 73kg

week 1-3 250mg Sustanon (should've took 500, lesson learnt)
week 4-7 500mg Sustanon
week 1-2 25mg Oxymetholone
week 3-4 50mg Oxymetholone

before


after (just woke up pic)



The Oxymetholone made me put on water weight like mad, but was quickly flushed upon discontinuing.
I am overall happy with the results, but I still need to put on more weight, so if all goes well, next cycle will be test E in Apr, until then, no binge eating and no dropping out of gym. (i wanted to write it so i can commit to it!  :Smilie:  )

I am to start PCT in a few days, so for what it's worth I'll try to put up post-PCT pics later.

----------


## Noles12

You made some progress but were no where near ready to run anything. You did not build a base at all. 1 month of training is no where near enough before starting a cycle. I hope you are able to keep some of your gains

----------


## acidking

you saying my 3 years of training were in vain? Yes I lost a lot of muscle on the year of binge, but my lifts now exceed my max when I was natural, so apparently my previous training wasn't in vain if I can get a heads up and up my lifts in just 7 weeks, no?

----------


## Noles12

Taking a full year off pretty much means you are starting new. Being back in the gym for one month is no where near enough before starting a cycle and im not trying to be a d!ck but it shows in the picture. 

I believe you are stronger now and i hope you keep your gains but i can tell you, dont expect too much

----------


## acidking

It wasn't one year off on the couch, it was a years of strenuous traveling and a combined couple of months in the gym, most of all I regret is the alcohol ... never again touching that stuff. I hope I'll keep the gains, I'll keep posted on how it goes.

----------


## Fixxino

wonderful..! what do you eat? how have you trained? sorry for my english

----------


## acidking

I am traveling so I have no fridge or kitchen, I manage with what I can find ... I settled on eating a couple of Double Quarter Pounders a day (no cheese on request, and i squeeze the oil out of the patties with tissues), sometimes just 1 double pounder after the post-workout shake, and have chicken nuggets with some rice and low-fat yoghurt at night. I'd have peanuts and almonds for snacks. Other supps I take is fish oil, GNC multivitamin, and creatine.

Upon waking up (usually in the morning) I'd have about 100gr of gummy bears (for quick carbs) and a whey protein shake, then I hit the gym, in the gym no warm ups of any kind, I jump straight to the heaviest I think I can lift. Once heavy exercise is done I'd have the post-workout shake and hit low-intensity medium heart rate cardio for 1 hour, switching between cycling, pedaling, and walking.

Most people here would lash me for my diet, but if i had the facility I'd eat much better, though I doubt the result would be any different, I don't believe in all the dirty/clean fast/slow food bs, only because it would be cheaper to cook at home.

----------


## Noles12

> I am traveling so I have no fridge or kitchen, I manage with what I can find ... I settled on eating a couple of Double Quarter Pounders a day (no cheese on request, and i squeeze the oil out of it with tissues, and dri), sometimes just 1 double pounder after the post-workout shake, and have chicken nuggets with some rice and low-fat yoghurt at night. I'd have peanuts and almonds for snacks. Other supps I take is fish oil, GNC multivitamin, and creatine.
> 
> Upon waking up (usually in the morning) I'd have about 100gr of gummy bears (for quick carbs) and a whey protein shake, then I hit the gym, in the gym no warm ups of any kind, I jump straight to the heaviest I think I can lift. Once heavy exercise is done I'd have the post-workout shake and hit low-intensity medium heart rate cardio for 1 hour, switching between cycling, pedaling, and walking.
> 
> Most people here would lash me for my diet, but if i had the facility I'd eat much better, though I doubt the result would be any different, it would be cheaper though to cook at home.


Chicken nuggets, double quarter pounders and gummy bears?

I really dont want to bash you more man but that diet may be the worst i have ever seen on here

----------


## acidking

> Chicken nuggets, double quarter pounders and gummy bears?
> 
> I really dont want to bash you more man but that diet may be the worst i have ever seen on here


True, it gets really boring day after day, for diversity i'd sometimes have a Triple Whopper.

----------


## Noles12

The thing is i really cant tell if you are being serious or joking

----------


## acidking

for a 7-week cycle, the result couldn't have been any better regardless what diet i was on, considering i even started on the wrong foot with 250mg sust instead of 500mg.

----------


## mrbradg

God I hope you're joking. Please be a troll.

----------


## TRT2010

well in any event he only did a 7 week cycle and i think he got his moneys worth. OP if you are now walking arounf more confident and can hold your head up then the money and time was worth it. Now you know what to do in the future. Dont get yourself down. I say what you spent of gear was worth it and keep up the good work.

----------


## acidking

Thanks TRT2010, I appreciate it.




> God I hope you're joking. Please be a troll.


No troll ... what does a man need to do to be taken seriously around here?  :Hmmmm: 

My strength gains in these 7-weeks shot up more than I managed to get to in a natural 3 years. Today I did dips, my weight +22lb 8-reps 3-sets, something I never done before. When I started a couple of months ago after the binge I couldn't do 1 rep! This cycle made me feel great and look better.

----------


## ajordana

you cant be serious? hate to bash but noles is completely right.. in the before picture it looks like you hadnt trained a day in your life, and double quarter pounders with a variance of triple whoppers? chicken nuggets and gummy bears? you may not believe in the slow and fast stuff, which some of it i believe is bro science too, but you cant seriously believe thats an adequate diet? i dont care how much quick carbs gummy bears have, they are pure sugar and LARGELY processed.. they have pretty much no nutritional value.. the gains you got would be expected on a first cycle in which you had no base to begin with no matter what you ate, but as noles said.. its going to be damn near impossible to keep, ESPECIALLY if your eating habits remain the same.. good luck anyways though man.. hope you can keep it..

----------


## acidking

> in the before picture it looks like you hadnt trained a day in your life


here are before-before pics (that's before the binge year) from around early 2010 when i was a proud natty:

----------


## auslifta

> I am traveling so I have no fridge or kitchen, I manage with what I can find ... I settled on eating a couple of Double Quarter Pounders a day (no cheese on request, and i squeeze the oil out of the patties with tissues), sometimes just 1 double pounder after the post-workout shake, and have chicken nuggets with some rice and low-fat yoghurt at night. I'd have peanuts and almonds for snacks. Other supps I take is fish oil, GNC multivitamin, and creatine.
> 
> Upon waking up (usually in the morning) I'd have about 100gr of gummy bears (for quick carbs) and a whey protein shake, then I hit the gym, in the gym no warm ups of any kind, I jump straight to the heaviest I think I can lift. Once heavy exercise is done I'd have the post-workout shake and hit low-intensity medium heart rate cardio for 1 hour, switching between cycling, pedaling, and walking.
> 
> Most people here would lash me for my diet, but if i had the facility I'd eat much better, though I doubt the result would be any different, *I don't believe in all the dirty/clean fast/slow food bs, only because it would be cheaper to cook at home*.


That's probably the worst diet I've seen on here, or maybe close second to the KFC diet from years ago. If you can't dedicate yourself to a proper diet(if you're travelling) you should never start a cycle. Keep that diet up when you can't take advantage of better nutrient partitioning from the extra test and you are destined to go back to a worse state.

Oh and the bold^ you couldn't be further from the truth.

----------


## acidking

> Keep that diet up when you can't take advantage of better nutrient partitioning from the extra test and you are destined to go back to a worse state.


Are you saying i am going to lose my gains before the cycle i am planning for April? i guess we'll just have to wait and see.

Just note I am not advocating this diet in anyway, I am against it as much as everyone else. If i have the facility my diet would consist of grilled chicken breast, oat meals, cottage cheese, grilled beef steak.

----------


## auslifta

> Are you saying i am going to lose my gains before the cycle i am planning for April? i guess we'll just have to wait and see.


Most likely, prob gain fat back too. If you keep doing this you'll end up nowhere. If you are dedicated enough, even if on the road, you would take a grill and find proper food or prepare meals ahead of time. If you're out in the sticks and can't get access to any food or facilities you should not cycle. I don't believe in half arse anything, you're either in 150% or you're not in at all.

----------


## acidking

whatever you say. i am quite happy with the result, it turned out better than i expected.

----------


## acidking

> i dont care how much quick carbs gummy bears have, they are pure sugar and LARGELY processed.. they have pretty much no nutritional value..


you're mistaken ... gummy bears (the ones i have) have 8.6g protein per 100g, and 0 fat and sodium, the rest is carbs.

----------


## mrbradg

> whatever you say. i am quite happy with the result, it turned out better than i expected.


I'm not trying to beat you down but I'm not sure why you posted here if you didn't want to get any opinions from other people. Just saying. Anywho, good luck in your endeavors.

----------


## Densekid

you look like your diet.  :Haha:

----------


## ajordana

obviously op does not care in the least about sense or knowledgeable members, good luck

----------


## Porky

> I am traveling so I have no fridge or kitchen, I manage with what I can find ... I settled on eating a couple of Double Quarter Pounders a day (no cheese on request, and i squeeze the oil out of the patties with tissues), sometimes just 1 double pounder after the post-workout shake, and have chicken nuggets with some rice and low-fat yoghurt at night. I'd have peanuts and almonds for snacks. Other supps I take is fish oil, GNC multivitamin, and creatine.
> 
> Upon waking up (usually in the morning) I'd have about 100gr of gummy bears (for quick carbs) and a whey protein shake, then I hit the gym, in the gym no warm ups of any kind, I jump straight to the heaviest I think I can lift. Once heavy exercise is done I'd have the post-workout shake and hit low-intensity medium heart rate cardio for 1 hour, switching between cycling, pedaling, and walking.
> 
> Most people here would lash me for my diet, but if i had the facility I'd eat much better, though I doubt the result would be any different, I don't believe in all the dirty/clean fast/slow food bs, only because it would be cheaper to cook at home.


burger king amd gummy bears... i thought you were kidding.if i were you i would cut out the bk and gummies and find a subway if you cannot prepare meals on the road.

----------


## Stosh_112

What made you cut it short? If ya dont mind.

----------


## acidking

> What made you cut it short? If ya dont mind.


my source is out of gear, but this is just temporary, i'll be home in a few weeks where there's a handful of reliable sources. I tried to get all the gear before hand, but availability fell a little short.

----------


## Stosh_112

And also becareful of tendon damage. When u run a cycle u can get toooo strong for your tendons and rip em. So yes u should def get some solid natural time in the gym before u hit some stronger and longer runs

----------


## acidking

> And also becareful of tendon damage. When u run a cycle u can get toooo strong for your tendons and rip em. So yes u should def get some solid natural time in the gym before u hit some stronger and longer runs


yes i've read about that somewhere. perhaps it's not so bad i cut short this cycle, i am probably still experimenting, there's certainly much more to learn.




> you look like your diet.





> obviously op does not care in the least about sense or knowledgeable members, good luck


no offense, it's actually due to 'knowledgeable members' that i am seeing results, because i spent the last two years reading over the internet almost every day, educating my self about the proper use of gear, you would think i would want myself to be in a position to finally start my first cycle and see it fail? i knew what i was doing, and i sure damn got what i want.

Perhaps it's time you and other brainwashed tight аssеs relax it little and take it easy, stop calling food by their names, improvise with what you have, see if you'd want that food in your stomach or not, it's as simple as that, nutrition is just a bunch of guidelines to adhere to, not a protocol. The human body has gone through about 3.5 millions years of evolution, it can barely tell a beef steak from a double quarter pounder, or gummy bears from a banana, it isn't going to make any difference.

----------


## Dr. R.

> Perhaps it's time you and other brainwashed tight ?ss?s relax it little and take it easy, stop calling food by their names, improvise with what you have, see if you'd want that food in your stomach or not, it's as simple as that, nutrition is just a bunch of guidelines to adhere to, not a protocol. *The human body has gone through about 3.5 millions years of evolution, it can barely tell a beef steak from a double quarter pounder, or gummy bears from a banana, it isn't going to make any difference.*


After browsing this forum for about a year I have never thought of making an account until I read this. The shear stupidity in this statement dumbfounds me.

As a medical student I can tell you the human body is smarter than you think. Just 1 atom difference in a chemical structure will change how the body reacts. 

Not to get off on the wrong foot for my first post so I'm not trying to upset or insult anyone, but please have your facts correct first.

----------


## mrbradg

> After browsing this forum for about a year I have never thought of making an account until I read this. The shear stupidity in this statement dumbfounds me.
> 
> As a medical student I can tell you the human body is smarter than you think. Just 1 atom difference in a chemical structure will change how the body reacts.
> 
> Not to get off on the wrong foot for my first post so I'm not trying to upset or insult anyone, but please have your facts correct first.


Ditto. I'm dumbfounded myself. Happy first post!

----------


## Noles12

> yes i've read about that somewhere. perhaps it's not so bad i cut short this cycle, i am probably still experimenting, there's certainly much more to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> no offense, it's actually due to 'knowledgeable members' that i am seeing results, because i spent the last two years reading over the internet almost every day, educating my self about the proper use of gear, you would think i would want myself to be in a position to finally start my first cycle and see it fail? i knew what i was doing, and i sure damn got what i want.
> 
> Perhaps it's time you and other brainwashed tight аssеs relax it little and take it easy, stop calling food by their names, improvise with what you have, see if you'd want that food in your stomach or not, it's as simple as that, nutrition is just a bunch of guidelines to adhere to, not a protocol. The human body has gone through about 3.5 millions years of evolution, it can barely tell a beef steak from a double quarter pounder, or gummy bears from a banana, it isn't going to make any difference.


Until you can learn the differences between processed food and quality food, you will have a lot of trouble reaching the look im sure you are going for. Good luck

----------


## Razor

you should have read this b4
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...s#.TyZtlG9SSeY

----------


## acidking

> you should have read this b4
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...s#.TyZtlG9SSeY


I spent 2 years reading, so no, I shouldn't have.

----------


## The Bear 79

> yes i've read about that somewhere. perhaps it's not so bad i cut short this cycle, i am probably still experimenting, there's certainly much more to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> no offense, it's actually due to 'knowledgeable members' that i am seeing results, because i spent the last two years reading over the internet almost every day, educating my self about the proper use of gear, you would think i would want myself to be in a position to finally start my first cycle and see it fail? i knew what i was doing, and i sure damn got what i want.
> 
> Perhaps it's time you and other brainwashed tight аssеs relax it little and take it easy, stop calling food by their names, improvise with what you have, see if you'd want that food in your stomach or not, it's as simple as that, nutrition is just a bunch of guidelines to adhere to, not a protocol. *The human body has gone through about 3.5 millions years of evolution, it can barely tell a beef steak from a double quarter pounder, or gummy bears from a banana, it isn't going to make any difference.*


 I f you truly believed ^^^^ this BS ^^^^, you would not have posted this...............


> Are you saying i am going to lose my gains before the cycle i am planning for April? i guess we'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> Just note I am not advocating this diet in anyway, *I am against it as much as everyone else. If i have the facility my diet would consist of grilled chicken breast, oat meals, cottage cheese, grilled beef steak.*


 You would just keep eating your garbage & eventually arrive at the diabetic, pear shaped body you have been striving for. Truth is, you know dam well that "body dont know the dif" BS is something you spewd just to suit your cause & justify your inexperienced actions. If your body doesn't know the dif. then why bother eating chicken & lean beef, oat & such, why not just eat the same old garbge you've been eating for the rest of your life...................your body doesn't know the dif right.

----------


## acidking

> If your body doesn't know the dif. then why bother eating chicken & lean beef, oat & such, why not just eat the same old garbge you've been eating for the rest of your life...................your body doesn't know the dif right.


Why? I'll tell you why, a couple of reasons, for the price of a double quarter pounder I can get 2.5lb of chicken breast, and also, the whereabouts I live unfortunately have non of my favorite junk food joints.

----------


## Black

Those jeans look great on you. I like your boobies also.

----------


## acidking

talkin' to me? i am not wearing any jeans, i never do.

----------


## thex95

This thread is such a dam fail its shocking. I hope this is all just some big joke.

----------


## MurdaT

Buddy do yourself a favor and try to be natural for atleast six months and keep your figure. Everyone that has been serious about ther health and bodybuilding knows diet is more important than there lifting sessions. You have came a long way due to a first time cycle that was done to early. Try to learn from it and build off of it. Don't depend on it to keep your very basic figure.

----------


## Narkissos

L...M...A...O.

I missed steroid .com

----------


## Dytum

....whats going on here...troll?

----------


## mrbradg

> This thread is such a dam fail its shocking. I hope this is all just some big joke.


Yes it is. Btw love the icon. Reddit fan too?

----------


## chadstud

That is not impressive sorry. Not to boast but to put it in perspective. I had to cut from 215 to 169 for mma and I stopped about 3 months ago. I'm already back to 207 all natural and added 80 to my bench. It's all about diet. You could easily look like you do without steroids . If you posted that pic and asked someone what they thought they would say something like "eh" I would never think this is a post cycle look. Sorry man your wrong here



> Thanks TRT2010, I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> No troll ... what does a man need to do to be taken seriously around here? 
> 
> My strength gains in these 7-weeks shot up more than I managed to get to in a natural 3 years. Today I did dips, my weight +22lb 8-reps 3-sets, something I never done before. When I started a couple of months ago after the binge I couldn't do 1 rep! This cycle made me feel great and look better.

----------


## mxer657

strong gyno, strong hair, weak gains. Should have waited... 1 year off and jump into a cycle? What are you 12?

----------


## mrbradg

This thread has become my laughable entertainment for the day.

----------


## Bryan2

Haha this is classic

----------


## mackerz

Got to be a joke...

----------


## CmyZFly

<3 sus...... :Welcome:

----------


## adamjames

poor

----------


## deigo75

Very funny... Sounded just like me months ago. Wanted to go to the beach this summer swoled up with six pack abs and everything. I was gonna eat nothing but Arby's roast beef because it was good for you. Wow would I have wasted some serious cash if the people on here did not steer me straight. Finally come to the realization that I can't even think about touching gear for at least 6 more months. Lost 9 pounds so far and shaved close to 2 points off my bf%. "Quarter pounders and gummy bears" even I knew better than that.

Deigo75

----------


## here2grow

Gummy bears hahahahhahahahhHhahzhababbababbahahhahhahaha

----------

